# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Материалы пресс-конференции «Развитие связи и внедрение новых информационных технологий в Республике

## ByFly

Сегодня, 18 февраля, в Национальном пресс-центре Республики Беларусь состоялась пресс-конференция Министра  связи и информатизации Республики Беларусь Попкова Сергея Петровича на тему Развитие связи и внедрение  новых информационных технологий в Республике Беларусь: итоги и перспективы.
	В мероприятии приняли участие Генеральный директор РУП Белтелеком Сиводедов Сергей Иванович, заместитель генерального директора РУП Белпочта Гвоздева Татьяна Николаевна, руководство операторов сотовой связи.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

